
Dear Free Software developers, would you mind supplying binaries? - rsp1984
http://pastebin.com/cAZgbaFN
======
QUFB
Dear Dependency_Hell,

Do you realize that the program you tried to install, cloc, is written in Perl
and has no binary components? You don't need to use Macports, just download
cloc from SourceForge
([http://sourceforge.net/projects/cloc/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/cloc/))
and run it on the command line:

$ /usr/bin/perl ./cloc-1.64.pl

Save your rage for Macports.

